# Eclipse changes



## Generic1 (9. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

kann ich mit Eclipse irgendwie feststellen, wann einen gewisse Klasse o.ä. geändert worden ist bzw. müsste es irgendwie mit SVN in verbindung mit Eclipse gehen?
Besten Dank.
lg


----------



## madboy (9. Jul 2010)

Wenn du SVN benutzt, dann ja. Rechtsklick auf die Datei im PackageExplorer -> Team -> show history (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Brandenburgerin (9. Jul 2010)

nicht eher Team -> Synchronize with Repository ?


----------



## madboy (9. Jul 2010)

Brandenburgerin hat gesagt.:


> nicht eher Team -> Synchronize with Repository ?


Das kommt drauf an, ob Generic1 wissen will, was sich geändert hat (synchronize) oder wann (history) 



Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> ... wann einen gewisse Klasse o.ä. geändert worden ...


----------



## Brandenburgerin (10. Jul 2010)

ah, sry. verlesen.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2010)

Am besten wie erwähnt mit einem SCM (SVN, CVS, Git,...). Wenn du keines einsetzen willst gibt es die Local History (Compare with -> Local History)


----------

